
Live Photovoltaic generation graphing in the UK - ljf
https://www.solar.sheffield.ac.uk/pvlive/#
======
ljf
Hitting 12% of capacity today. More stats:
[http://gridwatch.templar.co.uk/](http://gridwatch.templar.co.uk/)

